# Loading Kayak on beach on Wheeleze cart



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Anybody load their kayak full of gear and ice chest on one of these after landing on the beach?
http://www.wheeleez.com/kayak-cart-beach.php

I guess I'm asking if I can do it by myself without off loading all the gear.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

You can roll it with all the gear without hurting it but you're right that you'll have to offload most of the stuff to put the cart on and then reload. I did have one that had solid plastic tires that I would just shove under the yak while it was still floating but I don't think you could easily do that with all the air in those tires. Worth a try tho. Good luck


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I just looked at your link. Sorry, I thought you were talking about the scupper type. The one you have there with the kickstands looks like u can just drag it on fully loaded and go.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

You can do it. Its just not easy. I try to pull the yak to a level part of the beach. Put the stand down with the cart next to the yak and then lift the rear of the yak over the cart without dumping the contents. Then you have to strap it down. Its slow but it works. I would like to try the scupper plug hobie cart and see if its faster.


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

swampthang said:


> You can do it. Its just not easy. I try to pull the yak to a level part of the beach. Put the stand down with the cart next to the yak and then lift the rear of the yak over the cart without dumping the contents. Then you have to strap it down. Its slow but it works. I would like to try the scupper plug hobie cart and see if its faster.


I have the scupper hole cart and yes I have to offload first before I lean it up on it's side to mount the cart.


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a set of black rubber wheels with the kickstand that I use allot, works great in sand and everything. Most of the time I just throw the yak with all my stuff on them and haul it down the road to the boat launch (Little over a mile) Good exercise plus I save on gas that way.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and scaley neck use that exact setup with a fully loaded yak/cooler ice and fish etc... each wheel is rated at 125#. 

once you use it you won't go fishing without it - from offshore across the sand. Every time I use it I say there's $5 cause I would EASILY pay some teenager $5 to haul my yak across the sand. Now with those wheels it's -very- easy. So once you haul your yak across the sand with them (to and From the water) 20 times they've paid for themselves. 

Great, essential, stable and well built piece of gear. Note you'll need two good bungee cords (you'll have to experiment to get the the right lenght for your yak).

Cheers, GCKFA Member
Stressless


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guy's. I ordered one today. Maybe it'll make it easier for me to haul all those Red Snapper off the beach and let me fish maybe 20 of the 40 days for them.


----------

